# Client für einen Webservice erstellen (ONVIF)



## meteora28 (3. Dez 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte einen Webservice Client erstellen. Ich habe mich etwas in Webservices eingelesen und das Ganze dann mit wsimport versucht zu genereieren. Die WSDL Files + Schema sind gegeben. Ich komme leider auf keinen grünen Zweig. kennt sich hier jemand gut mit Webservices aus?

Die Dateien aus denen ich den Client generieren möchte sind folgende:

http://www.onvif.org/onvif/ver10/device/wsdl/devicemgmt.wsdl

und noch einige weitere WSDLs (falls es jemanden interessiert auf der folgenden Seite: Specifications (unten))

dazu entsprechendes Schema:

http://www.onvif.org/onvif/ver10/schema/onvif.xsd

Zusätzlich ist noch folgende Datei verfügbar:

http://www.onvif.org/onvif/ver10/topics/topicns.xml

Ist diese auch relevant?

Diese habe ich versucht mit wsimport zu parsen, es kommt jedoch immer folgender Fehler:
could not find wsdl/service in the provided wsdl(s)

Kann mir hier jemand witerhelfen, bzw. hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Danke!


----------



## meteora28 (3. Dez 2010)

Inzwischen habe ich eine Funktion in NetBeans entdeckt, die wsimport ausführt und den erzeugten code direkt in ein Projekt importiert. Das ist natürlich eine elegante Variante. Mit einem Beispiel Projekt hat dies auch wunderbar funktioniert, mit dem gegebenen WSDL natürlich nicht.
Nachfolgend die Fehlermeldung, vielleicht kann die etwas weiter helfen.


----------



## meteora28 (6. Dez 2010)

Nachdem ich es mit verschiedenen Tools versucht habe, und diverse Fehlermeldungen dieser Tools ausgewertet habe, habe ich herausgefunden, dass bei der WSDL Datei (http://www.onvif.org/onvif/ver10/dev...evicemgmt.wsdl) das Service-Element fehlt. Nun frage ich mich, ist dies zur Erstellung eines Clients aus einer WSDL Datei heraus wirklich relevant? Wenn nein, kann ich dies beim parsen irgendwie deaktivieren oder hat jemand generell ein Tool zur Erstellung von Webservice Clients aus WSDL-Dateien?


----------



## kay73 (10. Dez 2010)

Ich kenne mich auch nicht so toll mit Webservices aus, aber ich habe mit Apache CXF und JAX-WS einen Client erzeugt. Ging ganz ok, die Rolle des Client scheint die Klasse Device zu sein. Ich konnte den Client mangels URL nicht ausprobieren. Ich habe maven verwendet. Da du Netbeans verwendest solltest Du das Projekt ohne weiteres öffnen können.


----------

